# White sand



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Im getting sand for my 125 that I plan on buying this summer, what is some of the more white sand I can get. I know pool filter sand is kinda dark. What about play sand is that really white?


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

?anyone


----------



## znk (Apr 7, 2007)

I used to have white pool filter sand. But that got old real fast. It was way to bright, some sort of algea would form in it too. I switched to beach sand. I'll never go back to white.

If that's the kind of white you are talking about.


















Beach sand.


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree, beach sand is much better. Pool filter sand tends to collect **** but beach sand is easy to clean, looks good and lasts ages. Also, f you get it from a landscaper at costs less than half what pet shops and aquariums sell it for.

Mcflyyy


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

You should try Silica Sand. it has a white/greyish color to it. looks really good imo.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

play sand is finer than filter sand so it may be harder to keep out of the impellars on your filters. you will have to be a little more careful.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.caribsea.com/pages/products/ ... onite.html

I really like this dry aragonite sand in the sugar size


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I still need a camera cell phones arent cutting it


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

I have blasting sand in this tank -- too white for me, so one of these days I'm going to switch to the same pool filter sand that I use in my other tanks.


----------

